# Fester Addams Light bulb trick



## Snake (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi All

I am going as Fester this year but I am having trouble working out the light bulb trick. I have the light bulb and can get it to work in my hand, however I cannot get it to work in my mouth any ideas ? help ?

Anton


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.liquidation.com/shared/auction/images/photos/7411/7410623.jpg what about something like this


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

I think he has the trick light bulb and is asking how to use it in his mouth. From what I read you have to make a contact between the bottom and the side of the metal part of the bulb. 

I would try curling your tongue, but if that doesn't work then try making a thin strip of foil and taping one end to the bottom part and bend the foil so it reaches the screw side part but don't tape it in place and then use your tongue to press the foil to the side.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

or stick your tongue on the end and and hold in your lips?


----------



## GntlmnJac (Jul 16, 2008)

I have one of these bulbs. It is battery powered with the battery concealed within the bulb. You cannot make the connection with your bare tongue. I slipped a copper penny in my mouth (held between my lip and gum when not in use) and used it to make the connection. It worked great! I especially loved it when some smart alecky teen ager would say it was a trick bulb. I would hand the bulb to him and ask him to show everyone what the trick was. None of them ever figured it out.


----------

